# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  European forecast model really wants to make it snow next week in D.C.

## JEK

*European forecast model really wants to make it snow next week in D.C.*
*BY JASON SAMENOW**March 11 at 4:43 pm*


Tomorrow, we may be too focused on the severe thunderstorm threat to give it much attention, but the European model wants to bring back winter next week, forecasting snow early Monday.
Yes, its late March and yes, this is getting a bit ridiculous (or awesome for the snow lovers among us), but the model suggests a cold front will sink south Sunday with a wave of low pressure forming along it that produces an area of snow in the region late Sunday night into Monday.
European model suggests subfreezing temperatures and snow at 8 a.m. Monday morning (StormVistaWxModels.com)

Taking the model literally, it would suggest light to moderate amounts.
And, believe it or not, it predicts more winter weather potential later in the week  though during a time frame (beyond a week) when the model frankly isnt all that accurate.
The European model is not alone in these predictions.  Its partner in crime the Canadian model also simulates the Monday snow chance and hints at a little more later in the week.
Canadian model shows snow falling over the region Monday (Environment Canada)

If you dislike snow, take comfort in the fact the GFS model forecasts no snow next week, so theres considerable uncertainty in weather system specifics.
The bottom line is that we cannot dismiss the potential for more snow this winter and spring and next week may present more than one opportunity.  Keep your snow shovels and salt handy maybe by doing that it will keep the white stuff away.
Well have winter weather expert Wes Junker weigh in with more at the next possible opportunity.

----------


## NHDiane

You can't trust those Europeans  :tongue:

----------


## MIke R

Thye ve already moved our Final Four from Thursday  to Friday night......18-24 is our forecast

----------


## NHDiane

My hubby informs me that some around here have been rescheduled for Thursday but by the sounds of it, that's not going to happen either....latest calling for 3-6 here.  Misting rain and temps dropping now.

----------


## MIke R

snowing real hard now

----------


## JEK

Here it comes!

----------


## Rosemary

Of course it is.

----------


## JEK

Welcome to DC! Tomorrow should be a great day for sightseeing!

----------


## Rosemary

Tonight was!  Had a lovely snowy tour with me, myself and I and our driver named Diesel.  Have pictures, but need to revisit the posting issue.  But WASHINGTON!  What a place, what a place.

----------


## JEK

Just a light dusting last night :)

----------


## NHDiane

> Just a light dusting last night :)



When I first saw this pic I thought it was from Mike!  So thankful this one went south.  Only single digits here but at least there's no snow....yet.  Hang in there, spring must be out there somewhere for all of us.

----------


## JEK

Rosemary brought this to town  :Frown:

----------


## NHDiane

I thought it was the Europeans???

----------


## amyb

I am so happy to be here-sans snow, dusting or flurries.

I think when Spring really arrives there will be dancing in the streets!

----------


## MIke R

> I think when Spring really arrives there will be dancing in the streets!



not _every_ street.... :cool:

----------


## amyb

And not every ski run, but many many sounds of joy when Spring arrives for many many of us.

----------


## Rosemary

> Rosemary brought this to town



I have powers.  Who knew?

----------


## MIke R

> I have powers.  Who knew?




if thats the case....can we borrow you next November>?

----------


## katva

Mostly ice down here in the Northern Neck.

----------


## Rosemary

Of course.  I do what I can.  Just remember, it didn't work out so well for Washington.

----------

